# Psy Mariposa 'Green Valley'



## practicallyostensible (May 8, 2007)

This plant has been blooming for over a year. It is my favorite non-slipper orchid.


----------



## John D. (May 8, 2007)

Very nice, one of my favorites also.


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2007)

nice hand


----------



## Hien (May 8, 2007)

I love these.
I had more than a dozen varieties of psychopsis with various degree of genetic percentage of papillon, kramerianum & sanderae in them.
Told myself that I have enough, yet last month I :crazy: could not resist to buy the exact plant Mariposa'Green Valley' at the GNYOS show.


----------



## Elena (May 8, 2007)

I love Psychopsis too!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2007)

Me, too.


----------



## Heather (May 8, 2007)

They are wild. Hard to place well in a show display though. All those wires get tangled so easily...with themselves, with the other plants....fond memories....good times.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 8, 2007)

Fantastic!

thanks


----------



## smartie2000 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent bloom there and with deep colour. Thanks for sharing. 
It looks different from my 'green valley' so I think mine is not the same clone.
How much do these blooms vary?


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2007)

I was surprised to see so many of them at one vendor at the GNYOS show.


----------



## Hien (May 9, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Excellent bloom there and with deep colour. Thanks for sharing.
> It looks different from my 'green valley' so I think mine is not the same clone.
> How much do these blooms vary?


 Not necessarily different clones for this reason:

1)I bought 2 plants of Kalihi"Big" at the same vendor at GNYOS, the one I gave my sister in law bloom 6 inch plus w/ better pattern lip, my flower only reaches 5 inch (in the mericlone proccess, some of the plants have slight genetic drift, they supposed to but in reality, are not exact duplicate of the mother plant & each other)

2)There is a Mendenhall 'Green Valley'
a kalihi'Green Valley'
and a Mariposa'Green Valley'
The three are different crosses. Which "Green Valley' do you have?


----------



## smartie2000 (May 12, 2007)

Mine looks like this


----------



## Hien (May 12, 2007)

Fren,
It looks the same to me.
Maybe your plant tries to flower too maturely, from the thin look of the spike (even so, the flower still looks quite big).
I would expect that when the leaves are much bigger, the flower would be gigantic.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Hien. the second spike should bloom soon. It is much taller and it will get more light since the days aren't cloudy anymore. I don't think the leaves will get bigger since it already has 8 pseudobulbs, and the bloom was quite large. I'll soon find out if the leaves will get bigger because it already wants to send two more, it is a weed.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it still the same plant Hien? Anyways I am very happy with it 

The second bloom on the new taller spike turned out much better with its wings more aligned with the lip, giving it a fuller look.

The third bloom on the older shorter spike turned out smaller. Maybe I should have fertilized better? I have been using a 20-14-13 urea free fertilizer since my paphs were growing. is it too much nitrogen?







And it has three more new growths started, it is a weed! Everyone should get one!


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful! I love how you are growing it also!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

I hoped it would be in constant bloom so I put in it in a bonsai pot as soon as I got it 
It took a rest since the last bloom but the spike would have been too tall for underlight growing anyway so bonsai pot it still stays in bonsai pot


----------



## Hien (Jun 23, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Is it still the same plant Hien? Anyways I am very happy with it
> 
> And it has three more new growths started, it is a weed! Everyone should get one!



I agree that this bloom is much better than the one before.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey that flower has great form!!! Really good example.


----------

